# Can i use Anti fin rot treatment with an apple snail in the tank?



## keels (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi, 

Im having a bit of a time with my bettas atm!!  

Iv just introduced an apple snail in with my betta (yesterday) This morning hes got raggedy fins which look like the start of fin rot. Water qualities are all normal... can i use interpet anti fungus and fin rot in with the snail in the tank?

Thank you for any help!!


----------



## MelissaHersch (Jul 7, 2011)

The primary ingredient in this medication is 2-Phenoxyethanol, it doesn't contain copper and it's safe for use with invertebrates.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

cant you move the snail,while you treat it? Fresh clean water will help healing.
Snails can live out of water for about 3 days with no problems


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

holly1 said:


> cant you move the snail,while you treat it? Fresh clean water will help healing.
> Snails can live out of water for about 3 days with no problems


Since the aforementioned treatment doesn't contain copper (and isn't harmful to invertebrates such as snails) there isn't any need to remove the snail.


----------



## keels (Jul 19, 2011)

Awsome, thankyou very much!!  

Keely


----------

